# Curing weed smells like mold, what should I do...



## ggduckman (Sep 3, 2009)

Would I be able to get my weed to its original scent again? What should I do now since some mold came up? Any methods?


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Sep 3, 2009)

keep an eye on it just in case its not


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Sep 3, 2009)

and if it is mold all you can do is make tea or sum like dat


----------



## briwaller (Sep 3, 2009)

i would maybe put it in a paper bag if it feels like its still 2 wet, or moist.


----------



## ggduckman (Sep 3, 2009)

Well its not like its real severe or anything, you cant really tell at all... if you just look at it. The scent of it definately changed though. The weed doesnt smell good...


----------



## sogbunn (Sep 3, 2009)

let it dry more then put it bak in the jar... look for mold continuasly and cut any off u see.. its bad for u and ur lungs.. dont get me wrong, ide still smoke it... mold willl also spread pretty quick so dry it out another day atleast


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Sep 3, 2009)

mold is bad for u period dont cut off throw it away


----------



## ggduckman (Sep 3, 2009)

sogbunn said:


> let it dry more then put it bak in the jar... look for mold continuasly and cut any off u see.. its bad for u and ur lungs.. dont get me wrong, ide still smoke it... mold willl also spread pretty quick so dry it out another day atleast



Sogbunn, would the bud regain its original scent through this way? My friends get some weed from me, and I don't think they'll be happy smelling this stuff as of now...


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 3, 2009)

If your herb smells like mold ... then it's moldy ... it's there and you can&#8217;t put shit back in the donkey. 
 



The information below will not help you now but it will keep you from ending up in the same situation in the future.

*For future reference so you do not again suffer the same fate.* 

*Read it, learn it, live it, love it.*



*Manicuring, Drying, And Curing Marijuana*



*Right after all* the plants have been harvested, it is time to manicure them. Manicuring is simply cutting off the leaves that were growing from the buds. Cut off all the leaves surrounding the bud, so that just the bud remains.

Work over a glass table or some kind of smooth flat surface. This will make it easy to collect all the material that has been cut away from the buds. It is lower in THC than the buds, but rather than throw it away, you can use it to make hash oil. 

When manicuring the buds, use a pair of scissors with small blades (to reach hard to get leaves) that is comfortable on your hands. If you have a small crop, you can handle the plants with you bare hands. With a large crop, wear powder free latex gloves. 

*The latex gloves* will collect trichome resin in a similar manner to the way live marijuana plants are rubbed to make hashish. The latex gloves have to be powder free or the powder will get mixed into the resin.

Do not touch anything other than the plants once you have put the gloves on. If you have to do something, remove the gloves you are wearing and put them in a plastic bag, prior to doing whatever it is that has to be done.

When finished, put on a pair of new gloves. Material on the first pair can be collected later. When you are finished manicuring all the plants, remove the gloves and place them in a plastic bag (to catch resin that drops off). 

*Put the plastic* bag with the gloves in a freezer for 2-3 hours. The trichome resin can easily be peeled from the frozen latex gloves and consumed the same way you would use hashish. 

If absolutely necessary, you can wait to manicure the buds. However, the job will take more time if you wait. Manicuring right after the plants are harvested will also speed the drying process. 

Instead smoking marijuana directly after it is harvested and manicured, it is best to dry and cure it. Some new growers might be in such a rush to try the marijuana that they don't want to dry the crop, or they might be tempted to put buds in a microwave oven to dry them out. 


*Drying Marijuana After Harvest*

You probably don't want to smoke marijuana that is harsh and bad tasting. If you do not take time to dry the bud, you will not get the best possible smell and taste your crop is capable of producing. 

Proper drying and curing will also ensure maximum potency of the marijuana you have grown. Marijuana is not potent just after harvest. Some of the THC is in a non-psychoactive acidic form. Drying marijuana the right way will convert the non-psychoactive acidic compounds into psychoactive THC. 

The area where the drying is done should be dark. Light and high temperatures (higher than about 80 degrees) will cause THC to break down into less desirable chemicals, this will lower the potency of the finished product.

*A good way* to dry the crop is to hang the buds upside-down by the stem, from some string or wire. The drying marijuana must have some circulation blowing over it at all times. A gentle breeze that circulates over all the plants is necessary. 

A fan or two will circulate air within the drying room. Fans will aid in drying the plants evenly, and reducing the chances of mold. If mold starts and is allowed to grow, it might ruin all of your crop. Mold looks like white fuzz and has an odor that is unpleasant. 

You will have to keep the temperature and humidity within a certain range for optimal results. Conditions should remain constantly somewhere within the following ranges, temperature should be between 65-75 degrees F, relative humidity should be between 45%-55%. 

*At temperatures lower* than 65 degrees, drying time will be lengthened. At temperatures higher than 75 degrees, the heat will cause the outer portion of the bud to dry quicker than the inner part, and the taste will suffer. 

At humidity levels lower than 45%, the marijuana will dry too fast and the taste will suffer. At humidity levels higher than 55%, the marijuana will take a long time to dry, and it will be prone to mold. 

Keep a hygrometer and a thermometer in the drying area, close to the plants. A hygrometer will allow you to keep an eye on the relative humidity level in the room and a thermometer will display the temperature. Some hygrometers




 have built in thermometers so you can measure the temperature and humidity together.

*Depending on the* time of year and your location, a heater or an air conditioner may be necessary to adjust the temperature. To control humidity, a dehumidifier can lower humidity and a humidifier can be used to raise humidity. There are warm mist humidifiers and cool mist humidifiers.

A warm mist humidifier will raise the temperature while a cool mist humidifier will not affect the temperature. There are also humidifiers that allow you to switch between warm or cool mist. If you are going to purchase a humidifier for this purpose, take your climate into consideration and buy an appropriate humidifier.

Warm mist models will actually heat the water and release warm humidity. Cool mist water isn't cooled, it just means that water is not heated. In most cases a cool mist will work best. To be safe you can get a humidifier that lets you switch between warm and cool mist. 


*Curing Marijuana*

It will take at least a week or two to dry the crop with temperatures between 65-75 degrees F and relative humidity between 45%-55%. You will know when the marijuana is dry if the stems snap or break (rather than fold) when they are bent. Try smoking a small bud (1/2 gram or less) in a joint to be sure it is dry enough.

At this time, small buds will be dry enough to smoke. But larger buds should be cured (slow dried) to ensure that the marijuana is as potent and tasty as possible. If necessary, you can set aside buds that are less than 1/2 gram for smoking, while larger buds cure. 

The cure lasts a week or two. The aim of what you are doing is evenly finishing the slow dry process, so that mold will not grow when the buds are stored long term. Also, by the end of the cure, any remaining inactive THC will be converted to active THC (that increases potency).

*To cure the crop*, you will need one or more containers made out of glass or plastic. Some people say plastic can impart a taste to the marijuana. Personally, plastic containers that some types of roll your own tobacco are sold in, have no negative effect on the taste. 

Containers that have a rubber seal work best, but any type of container with a tight fitting lid will do. One quart canning jars do a very good job if you are curing a few pounds or less. They have a rubber seal and hold 2 or more ounces of marijuana per one quart jar. 

When curing quantities in excess of a few pounds, large (over 40 quarts) plastic storage boxes




 are recommended. They are not air tight, but will do the job when smaller air tight containers are not practical.

*Gently place your* marijuana in the containers (cut buds to size if the are too big to fit in the container) and put the top on. Store the containers in a dark area where the temperature is between 50-65 degrees and the humidity is between 40%-60%.

You will have to open the containers for a few minutes to allow moisture to escape by fanning with your hand. If any moisture builds up on the inside of the cap on your container, wipe it off. Do this preferably 2-6 times daily, at regular 4-12 hour intervals. 

You should also re-arrange the buds by giving them a quarter-turn once a day. This will ensure that different parts of the buds are exposed to the air in the container. Keep up this routine for 7-10 days. When properly dried, marijuana will burn evenly when smoked in a joint (if stems are removed). 

*The taste will* be as good as it can be, and the THC will have reached a point where it is ready to be ingested or stored. You can keep any marijuana that will be consumed within a few months (1 year maximum) in the same containers used for curing, without having to keep opening them to release moisture. 

If the marijuana is to be stored for more than a few months, you can use a vacuum sealer (designed for storing food) to seal the marijuana in an airtight environment. If stored in a dark area that is between 40-55 degrees F, the marijuana in vacuum sealed plastic will remain potent for up to 5 years.

Dry marijuana can be stored in a frost-free freezer, but some of the THC on the outer part of the buds may be damaged when frozen. A refrigerator is in the right temperature range but they tend to be humid (unless you can control the humidity). 

*If stored in* an area of high humidity for months or years, even vacuum sealed marijuana can eventually become as humid as the surrounding air. This will necessitate drying it again before smoking. But, unless mold develops, humidity itself will not degrade the THC or make the marijuana any less potent. 

Light will degrade some of the THC, so dark containers can be used for storage. If you place the marijuana in a see through container, it will have to be located in a dark area that is not exposed to light or high temperatures.

Always make sure to properly dry your marijuana prior to storage, if you grow your own or if the stuff you have is very moist. And remember that to preserve marijuana potency at a maximum level, keep any exposure to air, heat, and light at a minimum.


----------



## ggduckman (Sep 3, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> If your herb smells like mold ... then it's moldy ... it's there and you cant put shit back in the donkey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The thing is, I've actually done those steps to curing. The only thing I havent heard from in your post is that "dry" constitutes as the stems breaking not bending... I've just tried bending the stems for my buds... they bend... not break... sigh


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Sep 3, 2009)

ggduckman said:


> The thing is, I've actually done those steps to curing. The only thing I havent heard from in your post is that "dry" constitutes as the stems breaking not bending... I've just tried bending the stems for my buds... they bend... not break... sigh


there suppose to break but at the bud the stem should bend a lil its prob cuz it wuz to moist


----------



## sogbunn (Sep 3, 2009)

ggduckman said:


> Sogbunn, would the bud regain its original scent through this way? My friends get some weed from me, and I don't think they'll be happy smelling this stuff as of now...


not sure if it regain the smell but it will keep ur bud.. im sure ur friends would rather have a nug that smells like mold rather then a ball of mold... cuz thats what wll happen if it spreads.. it will be white and jus fall apart in ur hands.. it may regain its smell, it may not.. not much u can do now but hope and learn from thi mistake.. it happens, we all make mistakes.. im pissy that i cooked a few tops with my light but nuffin i can do now but roll with the punches.. good luck!


----------



## sogbunn (Sep 3, 2009)

i didnt really read buddys thread on how to cure that he posted.. too long for me... so im not sure if it said to burp it or not.... but when i do it, i dont burp it like many say to do.... i physically take all the bud out let it dry till its a lil crispy agn, then put it bak in the jars.. i do this daily sum times twice a day depending on how fast things go... theres alota moisture inside the plants thats underestimated


----------



## briwaller (Sep 3, 2009)

unfortunately i believe brick top is right, u may have 2 eat this one., 
(and by eat, i mean toss it)


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Sep 3, 2009)

yea man just throw it a way


----------



## sogbunn (Sep 3, 2009)

dont throw it away... keep it.. if u cant see it who cares.. sure its bad for u but what ever... u really wanna ditch ur work??? let it dry... ur friends smoke cigeretts?? i bet thats 10 times worse then mold.. jus keep ur eye on it and let it sit out for a good length so its crispy on the out side b4 putting it bak in the sweat jars... mold grows in moist areas so if u can keep it in a dry area it wont spread(or atleast not as fast)... u may cut sum loss but not it all.. thats my opinion and i bet all u guys that agree with "brick" had a pound of weed that had a bit of mold on it aint gonna pitch it either!!!


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Sep 3, 2009)

sogbunn said:


> dont throw it away... keep it.. if u cant see it who cares.. sure its bad for u but what ever... u really wanna ditch ur work??? let it dry... ur friends smoke cigeretts?? i bet thats 10 times worse then mold.. jus keep ur eye on it and let it sit out for a good length so its crispy on the out side b4 putting it bak in the sweat jars... mold grows in moist areas so if u can keep it in a dry area it wont spread(or atleast not as fast)... u may cut sum loss but not it all.. thats my opinion and i bet all u guys that agree with "brick" had a pound of weed that had a bit of mold on it aint gonna pitch it either!!!


dude you are so stupid are u serious smoking mold is not that bad u r a damn r-tard if u wanna do anything with it make tea out of it if not throw it away


----------



## sogbunn (Sep 3, 2009)

whiterhyno420 said:


> dude you are so stupid are u serious smoking mold is not that bad u r a damn r-tard if u wanna do anything with it make tea out of it if not throw it away


 what ever budy... look at the food we eat, they rnt that healthy either... we breath in more mold in a day then buddies crop probly contains... if ur gonna throw a pound of weed away cuz of a bit of mold then ur a retard... buddy said its not visable so its not sever... could be on 1 fukking nug... ide love to see u turn that pound of weed into tea there bud!!!!


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Sep 3, 2009)

sogbunn said:


> what ever budy... look at the food we eat, they rnt that healthy either... we breath in more mold in a day then buddies crop probly contains... if ur gonna throw a pound of weed away cuz of a bit of mold then ur a retard... buddy said its not visable so its not sever... could be on 1 fukking nug... ide love to see u turn that pound of weed into tea there bud!!!!


dude wut eva i aint gonna even talk about it any more ur a dumbass


----------



## sogbunn (Sep 3, 2009)

whiterhyno420 said:


> dude wut eva i aint gonna even talk about it any more ur a dumbass


good cuz i was sik of listen to ya bitch... do what u do with ur weed.. ill do what i doo with mine, and buddy will do what he does with his... he asked for sugestions so i gave him mine... if the bud was white and furry ide agree to huck it but thats not the case


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Sep 3, 2009)

sogbunn said:


> good cuz i was sik of listen to ya bitch... do what u do with ur weed.. ill do what i doo with mine, and buddy will do what he does with his... he asked for sugestions so i gave him mine... if the bud was white and furry ide agree to huck it but thats not the case


ok good so go smoke ur moldy ass weed and die slow bitch


----------



## sogbunn (Sep 3, 2009)

whiterhyno420 said:


> ok good so go smoke ur moldy ass weed and die slow bitch


 ur still talkin???


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Sep 3, 2009)

no ma'am peace


----------



## briwaller (Sep 3, 2009)

u dont have 2 get all pissed, im just saying, if i bought a sac 4 50 bucks, and it smelled like mold, i would say gimmee my money back.


----------



## sogbunn (Sep 3, 2009)

briwaller said:


> u dont have 2 get all pissed, im just saying, if i bought a sac 4 50 bucks, and it smelled like mold, i would say gimmee my money back.


thats y u gotta lower ur price and take sum loss... im sure at one time or another we have boughten worse... but let me ask u this, if u grew a pound and it smelled like mold, u gonna throw it away??? who knows, it could regain its smell... keep us posted to what happens and what u do there OP.. the longer u keep in sweating the more mold... let it crisp up (dry longer) then sweat it and keep on it


----------



## burgess321 (Sep 3, 2009)

throw it away!!


----------



## lemonjellow (Sep 3, 2009)

umm yup i think eveyone should through theer weed away , ill hold the garbage bag open hehe


----------



## sunahura (Sep 3, 2009)

lemonjellow said:


> umm yup i think eveyone should through theer weed away , ill hold the garbage bag open hehe


Slow Bake some of it and see if still smells like mold. Mold is not good.


----------



## robtoker (Sep 4, 2009)

ya i wood beat the shit out of someone if they even tried to give mesum shit with mold on it fuck that


----------

